# Car sickness



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone!
So have any of you had to deal with car sickness in any of your pups? We are leaving for a short road trip tomorrow... But I've been noticing every time I take Bailey in the car she starts acting funny like she's not feeling good and just lays down and a couple of times she has thrown Up liquid... I'm not sure what to do and I don't want her to be nauseated the whole time or any time she's in the car for that matters... Tia loved riding in the car and. I took her everywhere with me and I would like to do the same with Bailey, but I just don't want to make her sick! Poor girl!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our biggest problem with car rides is Jaxx hates them.
I remember a post not long ago where someone's vet suggested Dramamine. I have no clue If it worked or the dosage.
I hope you find something that will help though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some one told me once that ginger biscuits calm their tummies, sometimes sitting up high so they can see out the window helps, with pups it's to to with the small bones in their ears not forming properly yet and most will grow out of car sickness, but can take upto 2 years! I read yesterday that you can buy these charming jackets, they have good reviews, apparently they have pressure points in them. I hope some of this can help x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have the same problem with Rolo. Took them in the car for a walk round a country park today, about 7 miles each way, Rolo was sick 5 times 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel went in a carrier from day one, so no problems! But, our golden would get carsick! Big yuk! W e took her for frequent short car rides with her head hanging out the window! Gradually increased the length of the ride. She was fine in no time! I wouldn't advise letting Bailey hang her head out the window. . .but plenty of fresh air should work! And yes, Dramamine or Benadryl should help to relax. Ginger is good for soothing upset tummies! That would probably work too!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much Cindy! Do you have any ideas of how much to give her? She weighs 7.5 lbs now...
Tammy ... I'm going to look for those biscuits great idea! thank-you!!
Ruth~ so sorry about Rolo, he has to be going through exactly the same thing as Bailey... Poor pups!
I will let you know how this trip goes... About 600 miles


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I have the same problem with Lilo! So I don't really have any advice, but I'm interested to see that people will recommend. She's absolutely fine with every other type of transportation (underground, bus, train), but the few times we took her in cars, she was sick. I noticed it happened when she couldn't see outside, like when sitting or sleeping on our lap. Whereas if she's on our shoulders and can see out the window, she seems a lot better (with the window closed as I'd be too scared of her jumping out!). I should probably add that I don't drive so I don't have her on my lap or shoulders while driving, just in case anyone might think that. lol


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

The typical dosage for dogs is 1mg per pond of body weight. But I, personally don't like to do meds, so maybe try a smaller dose and see how she does! 

I also bought a cd for calming dogs. Hubby doesn't believe in those things, but I feel it's worth a try! It's called through a dogs ear!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> The typical dosage for dogs is 1mg per pond of body weight. But I, personally don't like to do meds, so maybe try a smaller dose and see how she does!
> 
> I also bought a cd for calming dogs. Hubby doesn't believe in those things, but I feel it's worth a try! It's called through a dogs ear!


Yes meds scare me, so I will go with the baby med and start low! Thank you for your advice... We're leaving in the morning instead of today so I will keep every one posted on how and if it works...


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Just an update on Bailey w/ the car sickness... We drove to Idaho about 600 miles and I gave Bailey baby Dramamine about .5cc not a lot at all but it seemed to help, she did great the whole trip...tho she's starting to bark!! Yikes!!!:/


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Bailey! What a good girl! Barking. . .eh, not so great, but better than vomiting! lol 

I keep Angel in a carrier when we are in the car, even on our four mile ride to work! So he can't see anything and doesn't bark! Except. . .if the windows are open and he can hear a dogs collar jingle!! hahah!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She use to never bark now it seems like she's starting to bark at everything!oh so frustrating!!:/


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

KFox said:


> She use to never bark now it seems like she's starting to bark at everything!oh so frustrating!!:/


Good to hear the trip went well with no car sickness.  As for barking, eek. lol Lilo has been very quiet so far, but I noticed she's getting to that age where she's starting to bark a little. Hope you manage to get it under control. I remember Coco started barking at everything at around the same age (she never barked before). It was a phase and got better afterwards.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kim, I'm sure it's just a phase as Coco Little Bear mentioned! I have Angel at the point where he will bark, but stop! When we are walking, he doesn't bark, no matter if people or dogs walk by him! 

When I take him out at work, I taught him to focus on me and give him a treat as when someone was walking by. Also, say no bark! Our shop is in a shopping plaza, so sometimes there are lots of people around. So now, he just walks without barking. Occasionally he will start to bark and all i have to do is a light tug on the leash and say no bark! 

I think Bailey will quiet down.  It's just going to take a bit. Then you won't even realize how long she's been quiet! I mean hasn't bark at anything!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Good to hear the trip went well with no car sickness.  As for barking, eek. lol Lilo has been very quiet so far, but I noticed she's getting to that age where she's starting to bark a little. Hope you manage to get it under control. I remember Coco started barking at everything at around the same age (she never barked before). It was a phase and got better afterwards.


Boy I hope it's just a phase! It's like she found her voice and likes to listen to herself.. She will bark at herself in the mirror, I have to say that is pretty funny, but I know I have to stop this now or I will have my hands full later! Tia barked at everything, drove the hubby crazy! I'm hoping its not too late for Bailey... It's hard(training) when I'm working durning the day and she's home w/ the teenage daughter and neighbor kids over all day in the summer:/ two more weeks then hopefully back to reality... Then I'll probably feel guilty for leaving poor Bailey alone in the day!ha...never ending cycle!!:0/


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> Kim, I'm sure it's just a phase as Coco Little Bear mentioned! I have Angel at the point where he will bark, but stop! When we are walking, he doesn't bark, no matter if people or dogs walk by him!
> 
> When I take him out at work, I taught him to focus on me and give him a treat as when someone was walking by. Also, say no bark! Our shop is in a shopping plaza, so sometimes there are lots of people around. So now, he just walks without barking. Occasionally he will start to bark and all i have to do is a light tug on the leash and say no bark!
> 
> I think Bailey will quiet down.  It's just going to take a bit. Then you won't even realize how long she's been quiet! I mean hasn't bark at anything!


Cindy, that's a fantastic idea! We are having a family reunion next weekend and now I'm worried she is going to bark at everyone like Tia did, so everyone hated Tia and didn't give her a chance and that's why she bonded so much to me ( everyone was afraid of her) but she was a love but they could never see that In her... I want everyone to love Bailey because she is a sweet dog and I don't want them to be afraid of her because of her barking! I'm going to buy some new snacks today and work on her like you said!! Thank you!


----------

